Ask HN: What is a typical day for you at your job? - YesonID
======
kazishariar
Hi, I'm Stanley Employee #427 A typical day at work
:-[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBtX0S2J32Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBtX0S2J32Y)

